

Fabulous Fabbers - cwan
http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/fabulous-fabbers.html

======
jokermatt999
Cory Doctorow's book Makers is all about this very subject. It is available
free online.

<http://craphound.com/makers/Cory_Doctorow_-_Makers.html>

Also, does anyone have any recommendations for other explorations of this
theme? Assuming that these things become viable and widespread, it really
would change a lot, and I'd be fascinated to see some predictions of what
would happen.

~~~
paulsilver
Bruce Sterling has a short story which also explores the effects cheap
fabrication could have - The Kiosk. It's narrated by the StarShipSofa folks
here:

[http://www.starshipsofa.com/20100113/aural-delights-
no-116-b...](http://www.starshipsofa.com/20100113/aural-delights-no-116-bruce-
sterling/)

